# 1 year overstay need help



## JoJrC93 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi
I have a friend who has overstayed residence visa for a year for some reasons. Now he wants to go back to his home country but he has no money to pay the fines, now my question is if i provide him with a plane ticket to his country and he surrenders to immigration will he be jailed if he dont pay the fines or will they let him go to his country since he has ticket..please help need advice 
Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

He can't leave the country until the fines are paid. Simple as that.


----------



## JoJrC93 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi
Thanks for the reply, just to clear things if my friend surrenders to immigration and says he cant pay the fines will they arrest him and put him in jail. I am thinking if i can help him to book ticket for a flight 2 days before he surrenders they might atleast let him go to his country with a ban or something


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

JoJrC93 said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the reply, just to clear things if my friend surrenders to immigration and says he cant pay the fines will they arrest him and put him in jail. I am thinking if i can help him to book ticket for a flight 2 days before he surrenders they might atleast let him go to his country with a ban or something


Sorry, jail time is more than likely what will happen. I have been here for 5 years and seen one amnesty a couple of years back, to hope for another in the next couple of years might be his best bet.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You need to speak with immigration. Find out how much the overstay fines are. And see if you can raise the money among your friends to pay the fines. Only till then would I ever book the ticket out of the country. 

It is a serious situation and one that will only get more costly as time goes on.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

What Tally said just to add immigration will negotiate fines - and if you can't pay then you have the option to go to court and get a result one way or the other.


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

there is an immigration office in Al awir which handle such cases , you need to fill a form "Request for mercy (fines)" -- (see attached form) with valid reason of overstay and they may waive part or full of it.


----------

